# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Together.

## Jerrybaldy

Alone 
Alone 
Alone 
Alone 
Not alone 
Woop!
Nope 
Mistake 
Alone 
Alone 
This time 
More than any other time 
I got it right. 
Bugger. 
Alone 
Alone 
Alone. 
Hold the front page. 
Together 
Together for ever 
Happy together. 
I always liked your sister. 
Alone 
Alone, alone. 
I like my own company 
I do 
I understand me. 
Alone 
Alone 
Alone 
Master of my fall
King of my crew. 
And then came you.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed the ride... A chronicle of life with a happy ending (one hopes)

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## tonywalt

Love this

----------


## Buh4Bee

Hopeful! Uplifting ending.

----------


## angliholic

> Hopeful! Uplifting ending.


Thank you for the nice comment which enlightens me about this piece.

----------

